# Can you force a dog to vomit? HELP!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Well, I got Bullet one of those dogzilla rubber toys, thinking it was like a kong and he wouldn't be able to chew it up. Of course, he proved me wrong and actually ate every piece of half of it before I came home from work. Now he keeps vomiting up a few pieces every couple of minutes, and I'm wondering if he might have a piece caught in his throat. He keeps doing a noisy half- cough that sounds like he's going to vomit but nothing comes up. Kind of sounds like someone with bronchitis. Is there any way I can give him something or do something to make him vomit and get it out? I really don't want to pay an emergency vet bill... Anyone know any tricks to forcing a dog to vomit?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can give him a several table spoons of hydrogen peroxide till he throws up. You can also give table salt but the peroxide works better.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

do you have everclear (alcohol)
or other alcohol?
i only recommend this in an emergency situation as you can deffinently kill your dog with alcohol poisoning very easily. i would recommend taking the dog to the vet!
EDIT* darn lisa i forgot all about that how could i!!!!!!
USE THE PEROXIDE!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Peroxide or Ipecac.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, the peroxide worked! Good thing I was thinking and put him in the bathtub before I gave it to him though... What a mess! He had a few pretty large chunks in there still, so I guess it's just a waiting game now to see what comes out the other end... Hopefully it all just passes through! Haha. No more rubbery toys for him!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he probably wont be able to have kongs now either. strictly bones and nylabones.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

glad he is ok , good to know about the peroxide trick I have never heard that before.I see toys at the petstore marked undestructable and such and just laugh , im like obviously they havent tested it on a pitbull.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Next time, instead of waiting online for someone to give you the answer, give your vet a call. There are MANY 24hr vets open across the country for questions like thing. A 5min phone call will answer your question and you'll not have to sit there in dear (nor leave your dog in so much danger) 

Phone Calls are free to vets.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Always make sure you have Ipecac on hand it is great in an emergancy.



P.S I don't have any 24hr vets in my area. To get a 24hr vet I need to call into a different area code.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY good hear he got more out.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Always make sure you have Ipecac on hand it is great in an emergancy.
> 
> P.S I don't have any 24hr vets in my area. To get a 24hr vet I need to call into a different area code.


My vet isn't 24hrs either, but I can call him day or night with any questions or emergencies. Swallowing plastic/rubber is an Emergency, so guess who gets a call?

Even if they were outside your area code, The would still have no problem answering your questions. My nearest 24hr e-vet is 45mins away. I still have called them in the past for questions about sick dogs.


----------

